# Thrift Store Sweaters



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Found this and had to share it. Turning old sweaters no longer worn or thrift store sweaters into decorations for tabletops. Cute idea.

http://thelongthread.com/?p=1656


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats a good idea, I did something like that with dark green fabric and then stuck things on, it comes out every Xmas.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

this is awesome


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

Some people on ebay fnd beautiful sweaters at thrift stores; unwind the yarn and sell it. I just can't find the sweaters at the thrift stores or I would just knit with it myself. They even find cashmere sweaters!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Love these~


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a cute idea!!


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Great idea & the daycare kids could do this. Thank you!


----------



## kniton (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this! It's very nice of you to think of us. I just love this idea and it's going on my Want To Do (not my Have To Do) List


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

What a brilliant idea. Thank you


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

A very ingenious way to recycle wool sweaters. Love it.


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

Extremely Clever Idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## xenaknits (Aug 12, 2012)

did you know the filling to car seats think it might be BMW not sure, they use old clothes ground down which could not be used for foreign donations


----------



## Earlene H (Apr 27, 2012)

In Alaska people are taking old sweaters and cutting outting out mittens from them. They line them in polar fleese and sell them for about $45. a pair...


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

You're welcome. It is a cute idea. Something to do for recycling old clothes.


----------



## xenaknits (Aug 12, 2012)

$45 is a good price


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love these.. there is so much that can be done with sweaters that have seen better days.. and these trees are adorable.. I at first thought they were made like Yo Yo's but they are just cut.. very cute..


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

krankymax said:


> Found this and had to share it. Turning old sweaters no longer worn or thrift store sweaters into decorations for tabletops. Cute idea.
> 
> http://thelongthread.com/?p=1656


wowee i volunteer at a mennonite thrift store and am always buyin g too much -i like that craft-i'll teach this 12 yr old who lost her mom to make them its easy!( i lost my mom at 11yr too) onward and upward thx


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

